# The Third Prophecy of Hybobolus Clune



## AnRoinnUltra (Sep 9, 2021)

A Sci-Fi adventure that's pure sh*te.

Set in the 1990s Irish rave scene, the story follows six friends who have one night to save the human race. The narration is free, lasts 3.5hrs, turns a long commute into an enjoyable experience, and will leave you in a good mood -that's a promise. Am trying to work the thing into a proper text (I've learned that's a lot harder than spoofing through a narration, but it'll get there some day).

If you choose to take on the mission you can downland it here, or it's on YouTube, or PM me and I'll mail the .MP3.


----------



## AnRoinnUltra (Nov 24, 2021)

Putting this out as a series on Spotify -19 episodes, starting on Friday 26/11/21. Took three all nighters and about 46 cups of coffee to record, and seems a shame to leave it die a death on YouTube. It's not bad, and there's definitely nothing else like it about -just uploaded a one min trailer type thing.
The Third Prophecy of Hybobolus Clune


----------



## AnRoinnUltra (Nov 25, 2021)

Nobody would have believed that in the last years of the twentieth century our human affairs were being watched form the timeless worlds of space. Few people would have considered the possibility of a vicious extraterrestrial invasion force arriving into our solar system. Or that it would be defeated by six crusties in a Ford Transit.

But such is the way of the Universe.

Here is their story...

Chapter 1 - The Invasion

*will leave this thread in peace at that ...if you take on the mission 18 more episodes will follow at the link above


----------



## AnRoinnUltra (Dec 9, 2021)

'_What do you get if you mash up a bit of Tarantino, the humour of Mel Blanc and the whit of Roddy Doyle?_' 

If @Bren G 's review of 'Hyb doesn't inspire ya to give it a go ...then the Irish Space Force is just not for you

Brendan Gavin's Indie Corner review

Turns out I lied in the thread above -didn't think anyone would be reviewing it.


----------



## AnRoinnUltra (Feb 23, 2022)

Inspired by another Chron's publishing method (@Justin Swanton has a lot to answer for!):

*The Turd Prophecy*

The true story of how Faf, Pa, Martina, Kevin, Sandra, and Billy 'The Rant' (and to a lesser extent Gerry McLaughlin) saved humanity from annihilation.

*4th July 1996 (Fight statistics)*

Extraterrestrials

Special weapon: The most formidable interstellar combat vessel the Universe has ever known.
Short range fighters: 136
Photon cannons: 85
Trained combatants: 137

Humans

Special weapon: A rusty Ford Transit.
Short range fighters: 0
Photon cannons: 0
Trained combatants: 0

*Can Kevin demonstrate that Gerry McLaughlin is not as deadly as everyone thinks he is?

Will Sandra believe something that's not a conspiracy theory?

Will Faf find a toilet?*

(Answers: Possibly, possibly, and no)

*Read Chapter 1 here.*


----------



## Justin Swanton (Feb 23, 2022)

AnRoinnUltra said:


> Inspired by another Chron's publishing method (@Justin Swanton has a lot to answer for!):



Not my fault! Andy Weir did it first.


----------



## AnRoinnUltra (Feb 28, 2022)

*Up to Chapter 3 of The Turd*


----------



## Stuart Suffel (Mar 1, 2022)

Hmmm. Might come back to this....


----------



## AnRoinnUltra (Mar 1, 2022)

Class -to my knowledge you'd be the first internet viewer to give it a go (unless that's sarcasm -no offense if it was!). There's something in the story. Will upland an amazon ebook thingy when time allows.


----------



## AnRoinnUltra (Mar 7, 2022)

*Up to Chapter 9 of The Turd*


----------



## AnRoinnUltra (Mar 8, 2022)

‘We’ll take the van, find the control room, and save the human race -everyone meet up back here in twenty minutes’ *Chapter 11 of The Turd*


----------



## AnRoinnUltra (Mar 12, 2022)

Up to *Chapter 13 of The Turd** -*glad I decided to copy @Justin Swanton, had lost Chapter 12 but found a version earlier today; there's either a lesson in that about backup, or else an evil cosmic goblin is trying to make sure the tale stays untold


----------



## AnRoinnUltra (Mar 15, 2022)

'What happened next was a rare moment of Zardonian incompetence. Even if any of the witnesses had survived, they would have died shortly afterwards, because the punishment for that incompetence would have been death. Rattled by an enemy whose tactics were proving impossible to predict they all fired at once. In the direction of the explosion. Where their rounds found nothing, and continued towards the window of docking hatch L361. And caused it to stop being a window. Every last fighter in the squad was instantly sucked out through the place where the window had been. Which may have been for the best.'​
...and if ya can stomach more of that *The Turd is up to Chapter 17* (the fireside SF version of the chapter is below)


----------



## AnRoinnUltra (Mar 19, 2022)

*Chapter 19, and that's it!* The internet logs say no readers, which is only three less than my target readership. Will have to make an audio drama of it so
Will do a (cough, spit) Amazon upload so I can load the Audiobook into Audible, and will link both here for anyone who wants to give the thing a gander via Kindle


----------



## AnRoinnUltra (Apr 30, 2022)

The Turd Prophecy is up to 23 on the Apple podcast list under fiction comedy. It's 3.5 hrs (or 19 episodes) of fairly unique science fiction messing if you are looking for a bit of May distraction. Have started work on a radio play version & will post here as it comes together. 

The Turd Prophecy by An Roinn Ultra


----------



## AnRoinnUltra (May 23, 2022)

Just uplanded the story to Kindle. It was a surprisingly simple process. Might hit a roadblock yet if the review flags the turd of a cover. Hopefully that gives the green light for ACX and an 'official' audio-book release (which is the way I wanted to tell it). The story had been on my mind the last while and was sort of mentally blocking a new tale, so will be nice to have it formally out there to forget about.

...although, have episode 1 of the radio play version half complete -but that's really just messing


----------



## AnRoinnUltra (May 24, 2022)

Adding the Amazon Kindle link below. Priced it in or around 5 notes -I'm not a writer by trade but I think that's fair as enough all nighters/ head scratching went into the tale to justify it (plus it's free if you follow the links above. The story is based on real events, but they've been exaggerated and warped because the name of the game here is storytelling: *Mods, please strip out the cover if it's not appropriate 



The Turd Prophecy: The Third Prophecy of Hybobolus Clune eBook : Sexton, Brian: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store


----------



## AnRoinnUltra (Jun 6, 2022)

Warp Speed Ahead ...a Star Trek micro drama which died a death online -wanted to do it with Sooty & Sweep glove puppets but couldn't find anyone willing to film it; will try bribing one of the kids later in the week. In the meantime it's a sort of 'Turd' promo. Plus comedian Jay Starliper does a great Jim Kirk:


----------



## AnRoinnUltra (Jun 7, 2022)

..and a sort of promo for the Audible publication. Assuming they approve it; it can be tricky formatting the audio for them if, like me, you know nothing about the creative arts. PM me if you're in the same boat to save time and effort (it's handy enough once ya know how).

Anyway, I went up to the shoot for a budget SF thing called snake oil with the plan of using their spaceship set to record a promo, but it turned out green-screen doesn't work like that, so just shot something anyway. (!Some cursing)


----------



## AnRoinnUltra (Jun 18, 2022)

Just linking the Audible edition, for anyone with an account and a car journey to pass. Reckon this has to be my favourite publishing method (even though it's a robot corporation). Lots to learn for next time round. Though this story will do the business if you were about in the 90's.

The Turd Prophecy on Audible


----------



## Wayne Mack (Jun 19, 2022)

FYI: The Signatures help thread You can add a picture of your book and a hotlink to your signature. It gives some nice visibility.


----------



## AnRoinnUltra (Jun 19, 2022)

Wayne Mack said:


> FYI: The Signatures help thread You can add a picture of your book and a hotlink to your signature. It gives some nice visibility.


Thanks @Wayne Mack -appreciate the advice. Have added a picture but it's not the cover (which is a picture of a turd my wife drew, and is bad taste). Should really have thought about that, as apart from swearing and mild drinking/ drug use the story is pretty much a family friendly comedy. Anyways, the picture is from an open mic storytelling thing and the story was a spinoff backstory about one of the characters so hopefully it counts.


----------



## AnRoinnUltra (Nov 12, 2022)

Was interviewed on Worlds of Complexity about the book and all things writing. Ended up with a string of technical difficulties but we got something recorded in the end. The video looks like I've connected in from 1996 so at least it fits in with the story...
Plugged WotW and @Elckerlyc 's website with some painfully bad Dutch pronunciation, but the IG limit seems to have cut that part -pretty much the story of the afternoon.
WoC are up to great work promoting indie authors for the pure love of writing, and worth checking out/ supporting 
The Worlds of Complexity on Instagram: "Hey everyone! Here it is, I am sorry for the quality of the video as we were having technical difficulties and had to do by other means, but I hope you still enjoy it. Adapt and overcome!   Today I interviewed @irishsciencefiction author of “The Prophecy Of Hybobolus Clune” we got into his backstory as a comedian and how he connects the two worlds in his hilarious take on a world going through a alien invasion.   Make sure to follow, like and share and visit www.Irishsciencefiction.com  #comedian #interview #author #comedianauthors #zoominterview #irishcomedy #ireland"


----------

